# SE cruise to Burghley - Sun 13th - SEE FIRST POST



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Who is going up from the SE on the Sunday?

Would be nice to meet up and cruise there together!

Damian

___________________

Right - looks like we have two groups of cruisers (?). Those that plan to make it to South Mimms for 08.00 and those for 09.00.

Those heading to South Mimms at 09.00 will be meeting at Wisley at 08.00.

Please respond to this post now stating whether you will be aiming for South Mimms at 8.00 or 09.00.

Also advise on whether you plan to stop at Wisley on the A3 at 08.00.

Many thanks

Damian


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Yep. Count me in Damian. I'm just off the M3

Troy.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

We're near M11 (J7) - what time/route yo uplanning?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I would of thought quite early although I'm going to a beach party Saturday night in Brigton so it will be a strugle.

Damian I thought you had a Z4 now.

Troy.


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

I'd like to join in with this.....

In the past Guildford 'locals' have met at the Wisley layby near to the Londonbound A3/M25 junction. How about the same this time?

Anyone else?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Guys,

I hadn't planned a route at all (or even thought about it at this stage) - I was wondering if something was already planned and I missed it - hence the post.

I'm quite happy to stick with SmiTThy's plan of meeting at Wisley - but I guess other's will join along the way further up?

Troy where would you join - Wisley with us or is that a bit out of the way?

Re: Z4 well I don't have it yet. Â The Burghley event is exactly around the time when I may be getting it - either slightly before or after - so I'm not quite sure what I'll be attending in yet !

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Try looking a little harder Damian : ;D ;D ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1055158767


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ooops 

Damian


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

Damian,

Looks like NuTTs link refers to Saturday 'cruise'...

This one's for Sunday aint it??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe I should try looking a little harder ;D ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for pointing that out SmiTThy ;D
My head is too deep in damn conference calls today and is so addled I didn't pick up on it.

[smiley=freak.gif]

Damian


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Which way round the M25 you boys goin and what time. I'm five minutes from M25/M3 junction.

Troy


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'm at M25 J28 so I wouldn't mind joining up with you. There's also EKZ225 (Phill) who's at A1 J10, so if you're going up the A1 (or M11), can we organise a meeting point?

Cheers.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ok I think I'd better start looking at a map. 

Question - what time is everyone wanting to arrive at Burghley?

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Well I guess we will be getting on the M25 at Junction 10 and then driving clockwise round to J23 and joining the A1.

Not sure where / how we would pick up people along the way.

Suggestions welcome ! ;D

Damian


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Damian, how about Brampton hut services, they are at the junction of the A1 & A14 roughly 50 miles
North of M25. Burghley starts at 10:00am so maybe meet there around 8:30-8:45am .
Just a thought!
Phill


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Phill,

If we meet you there - wont' we nearly be at Burghley? 

Ok so Burghley start's at 10.00am. Not sure whether people will want to be there on the dot etc.

First things first, let's sort out what time the southern most folk meet.

So - who will be meeting at the Wisley lay-by and at what time? Shall we say 8.30 am?

Damian


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

i am driving up from Luton, ;D

Is anybody planning to meet up on the A1...
???


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

We could meet up at Birchanger services - M11 north, Junction 8 (about 0800-0830)?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

What about South mimms service station ?


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

South Mimms sounds good, central area at the bottom of the A1M, most of us would pass it on the way. I'm up for that, what time?

Mark


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

What sort of time does everyone want to arrive at Burghley. We can than arrange a time accordingly.

Troy.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, there's a definite meet at the Brampton Services on the A1/A14 junction at 09:00 on the Sunday - all welcome to join - especially any Southern Crew.

Moley


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

To be at Brampton for 0900, we needto leave south mimms services at 0800, anyone wishing to meet from 0745?


----------



## sub (Oct 27, 2002)

Assuming I can get SWMBO out of bed early enough we'll be at Bramton services at 0900hrs


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

Sth Mimms at 07.45-08.00 sounds good. Count me in chaps.

David


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Is anybody coming from Dartford way, going up sunday morning if you want to meet.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

OK, who wants to organise the route/meeting point and times then?

If I choose to drive up on the Sunday, I'll be taking the anticlockwise M25 starting from Ashford.


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Snaxo, what is the latest??

Here is a map and directions from Wisley:

I can add some more detail for the beginning and end plus intermediate stops.

http://www.burghley.co.uk/location.html

http://www.vandenm.f2s.com/upload/map1.jpg

http://www.vandenm.f2s.com/upload/directions.jpg


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I would be going the other way.

M20 ...
M25 ...
M11 ...

:-/


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Might have to have an M25 clockwise and an M25 anti-clockwise thread ;D


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Either way we could all use the A1 and meet at South Mimms?


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

> Might have to have an M25 clockwise and an M25 anti-clockwise thread


 

M25 Meeting Points

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1057693120


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

What time does it start / gates open?


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Sunday 10:00


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

It seems that once on the M25 - South Mimms is the place to meet. (do you come off the M25 completely for that is it it just a service station?)

For those in the area / en route / there are some of us who would want to meet at Wisley perhaps *before* joining the M25.

1) What time would we need meet there (wisley) to be at South Mimms for 08.00? 07.00 sharp?

2) Please advise if you will be meeting at Wisley.

3) Will we have time for breakfast on the way ?!? 

Damian


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Then you could travel up the A1 (M) and meet the Kneesworth lot at 9am at A1/A14 services see thread..
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 3;start=20

Simon


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Damian, do you want to keep you first post updated with the latest info, and put 'latest info on first page' in the subject?

I put some links in my post on page 3 if you want to copy those.

Mike V.


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

7.00am on a Sunday.....

That's a little too early for me. Why dont we all meet at South Mimms at 9 for a 9.30 departure? We dont have to be waiting at the gates of Burghley at 10 do we?


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

I think a 10am start at Wisley would be good and get there for about 12:30ish

Thinking about it, my son has his swimming test at 8am, so I am not going to be able to make much before 10am any way : - I'll step back and go with the flow or meet you up there!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Mike - will do when I get a firmer idea of what people want to do (good idea).

Personally I am with you / SmiTThy - I don't see the need to be there at 10.00am sharp,

To meet at South Mimms at 09.00 seems a bit more civilized.

Damian


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

Anyone got ANY idea of a definitive time for meeting at South Mimms?
Personally, I would like to arrive at the Meet as early as possible due to booking with Rob to have one of my alloys repaired.
Anyone interested in Sth Mimms at around 8.15-8.30?

David


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I had planned to go up on Saturday, but it's now going to be Sunday morning.

I'm travelling up from Hampshire, so South Mimms at around 9 would be fine for me - assuming an A3 is welcome to tag along at the back!


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

> Anyone interested in Sth Mimms at around 8.15-8.30?


David

I'm up for meeting up with you that early. Anyone else up for meeting at South Mimms Services on an early slot?

Mark


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

David & Mark if you meet at 8:15 why dont you come on up to Brampton services for the 09:00 cruise,the services are on the left of the A1 @ Junc of the A14
I think there are about 10 or so allready meeting there,
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

Chris and mark-You are on ;D
Phil, intended to do just that. See you all there.
Anymore interested? Then come on down 

Regards

David


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

David

If you mean CCC, chris indicated 9am. Â I too am travelling up from Hampshire so could meet up with Chris on the way and then meet you at South Mimms at 8.15. Â You have IM

Chris

Are you up for an earlier start, where would you like to meet up? IM me

Mark 8)


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Presuming you meant me (cuh, what a common name!!) , I've sent you an IM.

Well, even if you didn't mean me, I've sent you a message ;D ;D


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

I'll be at the Wisley lay-by at 8 for an 8.15 departure to South Mimms. I wont be able to 'log on' for much longer between now and the event, so can't keep up with any subsequent changes if these plans don't suit.

May see some of you there, otherwise at Burghley!


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Chris (CCC) and I are meeting up at fleet(m3) for 7. then on to south mimms to catch up with those leaving at 8.

David, the convoy is rolling!!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

South Mimms 09:00

Who will be there?


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

I haven't decided yet - I'd like to meet up to travel 'en convoy' but don't want to arrive as late as lunchtime! I can make either 0815 South Mimms (and subsequently possibly Brampton Services at 0900) or 0900 at South Mimms!
???


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Okay, now decided! South Mimms for 0800 so we can be at Brampton Services for 0900 and BIG convoy!!
;D


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi wendi, you are more than welcome to the Brampton criuse, come along ,I think the guys from the 08:00 south mimms are coming up so just join in
cheers ,
Phill.


----------

